# old cat had made his way to a better life



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear members
i couldnt help but take a photo of this old cat that had unfortunatly died tragicly this morning on the lane he laid outside the gates of a local church i suppose he was given to god at heavens gate,
his life ended tradicly and he was finaly at peace he had no name tag on.
i want to bury him somewhere safe, but the local council came and taken him away.
i hope that he went quick as he was hit by a car and left there.
may he rest in peace and he would have made his final journey at last to rainbow bridge.
my blessing to him may he be happy free and safe where his lifes contiues
love wendy xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little guy, I hope he was microchipped so his owners can find out what happened to him. Have fun at the bridge little cat xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear member
it must have been a big impact on him it was a car and some dont kill there speed his fur was lovely apart from the marking of a hit and run acident.
he was brindle and he looked like a long haired cat
i didnt like to pass him by but no one bother he just layed there just like a ragdoll.
it happens many time when animals just run out into nowhere the motorist wont stop for a cats
he will alwayed be rembered and loved in a way that he belongs to heaven
wendy517
memories will live forever in our hearts
i will upload him to critters.com where he will remain with the others


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww bless him that's so sad 

he looks a chunky boy too, someone is probably missing him not knowing what happened


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAAAwwwwwwww Poor Puss :cryin:Run Free Lil One xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sad  Poor boy. I hope his owners find out what has happened to him though, there is nothing worse than not knowing.
Run free at the Rainbow Bridge kitty


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

God Bless you!! Run free sweetheart at Rainbow Bridge with our darling fur babies R I P xxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sad. 
I hope his owners find out.
R.I.P and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Aw that is so sad to read  At least he is safe now where no one can hurt him  God bless you for caring for him xxxx I'm sure he feels that love

RIP little cat xxxx


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

WENDY517 said:


> dear member
> it must have been a big impact on him it was a car and some dont kill there speed his fur was lovely apart from the marking of a hit and run acident.
> he was brindle and he looked like a long haired cat
> i didnt like to pass him by but no one bother he just layed there just like a ragdoll.
> ...


You did very well by this cat. Nothing maddens me more than to see animals who are killed in the road repeatedly ran over and to lay there with such indignity as if there lifes on earth were superflous. It happens so very often with foxes and badgers.

Again you did a kind act for a beautiful feline. God bless you.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

thankyou i would of done the same for any animal i cant go by an incident like that i know i did what i had to do and he had been put there before my eyes
at least hes free and happy, maybe he walked them lanes to his new destiny at rainbow bridge, he had fullfilled in this life and made his new way to heaven
my love to him memories are forever in our hearts


----------

